# AEM Cold Air Intake Sounds Horrible in First?



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

Kielly32 said:


> Wondering if anyone else with an AEM dry cold air intake has the same issue,
> I pretty much have to gun it starting off because if I give it only a little throttle is makes this god awful screeching/whistling sound, as soon as I give it a shot of gas or the car changes to second the sound goes away and it starts sounding like a normal cold air intake.
> 
> If I was able to start from second in manual mode I’d absolutely do that but we all know how sucky the manual mode is in the Cruze.
> ...


Basing this purely on what I'm reading, I don't think it's a cold air intake issue as much as you can just hear the noise now. I'm betting the factory airbox was shrouding that noise. I'm curious if your turbo is that screeching noise at low revs. Just purely speculation at this point.


----------



## Kielly32 (Sep 5, 2020)

Fireworks234 said:


> Basing this purely on what I'm reading, I don't think it's a cold air intake issue as much as you can just hear the noise now. I'm betting the factory airbox was shrouding that noise. I'm curious if your turbo is that screeching noise at low revs. Just purely speculation at this point.


That could be possible. I just assumed maybe the car was sucking in an abnormal amount of air causing the air filter to squeal. But maybe the problem do run deeper. May take it to a garage somewhere, as I can’t take it to the dealer for obvious reasons 😂


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

Kielly32 said:


> That could be possible. I just assumed maybe the car was sucking in an abnormal amount of air causing the air filter to squeal. But maybe the problem do run deeper. May take it to a garage somewhere, as I can’t take it to the dealer for obvious reasons 😂


Good luck, I hope it's just air filter squeal


----------



## KarmaIsMyBitch (Sep 24, 2020)

Kielly32 said:


> That could be possible. I just assumed maybe the car was sucking in an abnormal amount of air causing the air filter to squeal. But maybe the problem do run deeper. May take it to a garage somewhere, as I can’t take it to the dealer for obvious reasons 😂


I just installed a K&N CAI then took it to the dealer the next day for an oil change. They won't say anything because it's 100% bolt on and you're not removing or bypassing any sensors.

As for the sound... I have a different brand of CAI but the new noises I heard were a "sucking/blowing" sound at low speed & RPMs and a _much_ more distinct turbo whistle/blow at low-mid speeds. There's a nice engine growl when I get on it, and the lower-speed stuff is easily covered by the radio if you don't want to hear it.


----------



## Kielly32 (Sep 5, 2020)

KarmaIsMyBitch said:


> I just installed a K&N CAI then took it to the dealer the next day for an oil change. They won't say anything because it's 100% bolt on and you're not removing or bypassing any sensors.
> 
> As for the sound... I have a different brand of CAI but the new noises I heard were a "sucking/blowing" sound at low speed & RPMs and a _much_ more distinct turbo whistle/blow at low-mid speeds. There's a nice engine growl when I get on it, and the lower-speed stuff is easily covered by the radio if you don't want to hear it.


interesting. That beats swapping it out everytime I need an oil change 😂. I’ve done some digging around and apparently it’s very common on the jeeps in particular. They described it as a loud police siren and that’s exactly what’s happening to me. Seems you just gotta learn to live with it 😂 maybe I should’ve went with K&N.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Kielly32 said:


> interesting. That beats swapping it out everytime I need an oil change 😂. I’ve done some digging around and apparently it’s very common on the jeeps in particular. They described it as a loud police siren and that’s exactly what’s happening to me. Seems you just gotta learn to live with it 😂 maybe I should’ve went with K&N.


If you going to mod, Don't worry about what other people think. Otherwise, what's the point? Make the car what you want it to be, and be proud of it.

If your worried about voiding warranty, than your probably better off keeping the car stock. 
Otherwise enjoy your mods and your car.


----------

